# Webstatistik



## pee (4. Aug. 2009)

Hi,

ISP Config 3.0.1.2 hat ja eine eigene Webstatistik. Ich habe diese noch nie genutzt. Ist sie mit PIWIK oder Google Analytics vergleichbar? Wie kann ich sie einsehen?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Till (4. Aug. 2009)

ISPConfig selbst hat keine Websstatistik. ISPConfig erzeugt statistiken mit webalizer.

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...the-websites-managed-by-the-ispconfig-system/

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...nticate-myself-to-see-the-website-statistics/


----------



## pee (5. Aug. 2009)

Danke. Allerdings finde ich PIWIK um Längen besser. Ist auch OpenSource und man verschafft sich eine bessere Übersicht. Wäre es denkbar, PIWIK in kommenden Version von ISPC anstatt dem Webalizer zu integrieren?


----------



## Quest (5. Aug. 2009)

PIWIK arbeitet aber komplett anders als Webalizer.
Für Piwik musst du JS Code und ein Zählpixel in jede Seite einbauen. Dazu kannst du deine Kunden nicht zwingen, kannst es ihnen aber natürlich anbieten eine vorhandene Piwik-Installation auf dem Server zu nutzen.
Für dich als Hoster hat Piwik einen großen Nachteil: Es erfasst keinen Traffic, den willst du ja sicher auch mit deinen Kunden abrechnen.

Für Webalizer brauchst du nix in die Webseite einbauen, der läuft von selbst im Hintergrund auf dem Server und analysiert die Logfiles des Webservers. Und genau dort, in den Logfiles, stehen auch die Infos, die du für die Trafficabrechnung brauchst.


----------

